# Which Camouflage and why? (please, no "plaid" posts)



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Having used and carried several different brands and patterns of camouflage in my 25 years hunting and 10+ retailing it, I kind of have some personal favs... but what are yours and why?

I am currently using First-lite Merino wool in Max1 camo and Kings Desert Shadow. I feel the King's would be the ultimate pattern for N. Utah/S. Idaho if it were made in a different material than the shiny polyester or cotton. I've also got and use some Russell in Mossy Oak Treestand and Sitka in the original Mothwing pattern.

So what do you use and why?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I live the Max-1 because it light enough that don't get hot and then it blends in with the Sagebrush,quakies and when it green.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I use real tree AP. It seems to work good in the trees and shadows which is usually where I am hunting. I have had deer walk a few feet away from me while standing still and it seems to work great.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

asat and predator for me.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I seriously just buy what ever is on clearance at the end of the season, if I need it. My camo is 6 years old. I had clearanced Scent Lock pants (which I was not happy with) and just generic camo t-shirts. I got my coat from Kmart on clearance. I guess I just have always had the cheap stuff growing up and don't know what I am missing. I have heard a lot of good stuff about the Russell camo.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I also use King's Desert when hunting deer, mostly because it contrasts, is light rather than dark, and it's inexpensive. My King's gear has held up nicely over the course of a few years. I have some Seclusion 3D Open Country that I like as well.

For elk I try to wear either my Cabela's Outfitter shirt or an Under Armour digital patterned shirt that I have. 

I believe in digital camo (you know, the fancy name for plaid) and I wish Under Armour still made their digital pattern. I have just the one shirt in that tan and brown pattern and I can sneak on anything in it. I swear the animals look right through that digital pattern. 

I think my next purchase will be something in brown or green Predator.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Old Style Preadtor Spring Green is the best I've found.Blends Great. My old favorite was WW II Marine Corps. Camo That stuff would blend great also and wear like iron.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> asat and predator for me.


+1. I usually only wear a camo top.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I find camo patterns interesting. I guess you could say "gimicky". I think the majority of camo patterns are designed with people in mind, and NOT game. Most camo patterns attempt to make you look _like something_, which is what you DON'T want. You want to blend in, and look like "nothing". Which is why I like some of the digital patterns you see with UA and Sitka. I still like the army surplus woodland camo patterns.

I wear Kings desert patterns frequently -- and I always feel like I stick out like a sore thumb...

The last thing I want is for a deer or an elk to look at me and think to himself "hey, look at that funny looking tree...". I'd rather they not ever even see me.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Mossy Oak Brush, I search through and pick the greenest shade out of what's in the stores.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

jahan said:


> I seriously just buy what ever is on clearance at the end of the season, if I need it. My camo is 6 years old. I had clearanced Scent Lock pants (which I was not happy with) and just generic camo t-shirts. I got my coat from Kmart on clearance. I guess I just have always had the cheap stuff growing up and don't know what I am missing. I have heard a lot of good stuff about the Russell camo.


Same here. Doesn't matter what it looks like to us, and since the deer can't talk to let us know whats better its hard to justifying paying for the "cool" stuff.

Some of my oldest, faded, worn out camo blends in better than some of my newer stuff. My hat, pants, sweatshirt, t shirt, and jacket are almost all entirely different patterns! Seems to work alright


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Kings Mountain Shadow is my fav. but the down is the shinny polyester top in the sun.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I use Mossy Oak Brush or Open Country when hunting quakies or sage and Break Up when staying in the dark timber. I also like the Max 1 pattern.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

The pattern, shine, odor containment, and quietness are not the only things to consider when choosing camo, especially when bowhunting. Because ungulates see things in a lower (ultraviolet) spectrum than we do, I also always check any new camo under an ultraviolet (black) light, and if it glows, the deer, elk, will easily pick it up, and I either return it, or wear it for everyday clothing. And I always wash it inside out to save the pattern, in cold water, with a non-scented, non-brightening soap. And I mix patterns to further break up my outline. Maybe some of my efforts aren't effective, but I've done it for so long that it's now an engrained ritual and helps to keep me focused and excited about the hunts!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> And I always wash it inside out to save the pattern, in cold water, with a non-scented, non-brightening soap.


Me too.

Just a fwiw- It was the phosphates in the laundry detergents that caused clothes to have that glow. There are no longer phosphates in detergents sold in Utah, so the clothes shouldn't glow after having been washed. We should just be able to buy an unscented soap right off of the supermarket shelf this year.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have used Natural Gear for several years with good results. I'm giving Predator Green a try this year.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I use natural gear and old style predator fall brown. Someone told me once that I stuck out like a sore thumb. I dont need to fool human eyes. The elk I shot last year looked right through me at 17 yards and I was out in the open! I never wash with regular detergent. I also make sure my face and hands are covered.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

optifade forest and optifade open country
my next camo purchase will be the merino wool in ASAT


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> merino wool in ASAT


where do you get that?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well since you're going to be a "plaid" Nazi and Poo-Poo my favorite camo, I'll give you my second choice.

This picture should explain why as well...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice stuff Tex.. I only see a mustache.

I've found that my "pumpkin orange" actually works pretty good. :mrgreen: It seems like I've been closer to deer in it on many more occassions than when I've been in camo.

Seriously though, I prefer the Kings line. Like pheaz, Mountain Shadow is my favorite.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

As with alpinebowman, Tree, and Tex, I too have to side with ASAT or Predator. The dark defined lines break up your figure better than any other camo out there, which is more important than matching the colors of your surroundings.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with Flyfishn247--breaking up the the outline is more important than blending in. I also agree with those who mix patters to further break up your outline. I use military desert camo pants and predator shirts. I also have some King's desert shadow that I like. 

I've always been intrigued by the ASAT patterns, but I've never bought any of it.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

ASAT or predator for me.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, NS I had a bobcat run up hill and perch in a tree 60 yards away staring at me in the bottom left of your photo. At least I assume that's your photo since I can't really make out a person...........


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Without having a specific opinion since I haven't bow hunted in a few years, while attending the sportsman's expo earlier this year, I ran across a booth for "Grouse Wing" camo.

What caught my attention was when I walked past the booth, I swore the guy blended in like the alien from the Predator movies.

You might want to check it out. IMO

I guess you could Google "grouse wing camouflage" to find the site.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.grousewingcamo.com/

There's the site... just found it via google, and I'm still impressed by the pattern.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Well since you're going to be a "plaid" Nazi and Poo-Poo my favorite camo, I'll give you my second choice.
> 
> This picture should explain why as well...


I think it brings great satisfaction to get that comment from you Tex... and not just to me  we love ya, but gosh, plaid isn't camo, it's a style all its own.

By the way Tex, your face sticks out like a sort thumb in that ol pic - by the looks of the makeup used I have to ask, are you a rock-n-roller?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm trying out some new stuff this year. I'll let you all know how I like it:

http://www.fishouflage.com/store/popup. ... arge/3.jpg
http://www.fishouflage.com/patterns/pattern-guide/

AWESOME!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> By the way Tex, your face sticks out like a sort thumb in that ol pic - by the looks of the makeup used I have to ask, are you a rock-n-roller?


You got me! Old 80's hair bands baby!

And wadda ya mean my face sticks out like a sore thumb? :? My teeth and right hand are the only things you can see.  The reason I'm a grinnin is because that pic was taken about five minutes after I whacked a five point bull at 7 yards. 8)

And you're right, plaid isn't camo, it's an attitude... :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't get too caught up on specific patterns. IMO breaking up your outline is whats important. I have a leafy suit I wear almost all the time and it flat out disappears. Hell I lost my jacket once for over an hour and it was sitting right next to me!!!




Well, not really.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's what I notice about a lot of camo patterns. The vast majority of major brands, i.e. mossy oak, realtree, etc are geared towards whitetail hunters in dense hardwoods. You can use these fine when hunting thick dark timber areas. 

Walk into an aspen grove, sage flat, or any of the more open areas, and you become a big dark spot from about 20 yards out. Most of these patterns are dark, similar shades of brown, that all just kind of blend in to one another and become a dark, human outline from any distance, when placed in a bright green or yellow background. Just my opinion, but if I can see you from 300 yards away on the opposite hillside with my naked eye, chances are so can the deer. 

I think the army digital patterens, some of the open patterns by kings, and predator patterns do pretty well in our open country, because they are light, open patterns, that don't look dark brown or grey from a distance.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

ASAT or old style Predator

If you are already hooked up with First Lite you can get the ASAT from them as well so you should be covered there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got some Max 1 pants and I'll probably wear an Underarmour digital shirt I've got. I mix patterns too... the other one I'm fond of is Woodland camo pants and an underarmour "tree" pattern camo top... I think its APG but not positive. Where I hunt, I think the Max 1 works really well and in the dark timber, I have a feeling the dark digital disappears in the trees. I don't really know though.... I just wear what I have.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> ... Just my opinion, but if I can see you from 300 yards away on the opposite hillside with my naked eye, chances are so can the deer.


Bingo! More important than camoflauge is wind and movement. Pay attention to both and they will never see you.


----------



## dchansen (Jul 13, 2011)

bwhntr said:


> WasatchOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > ... Just my opinion, but if I can see you from 300 yards away on the opposite hillside with my naked eye, chances are so can the deer.
> ...


+1 I have been sitting on a bare hillside multiple times with brush only to my ankles, 15 yards away from elk staring at me, but the wind is in my favor. I usually just get the cheapest camo I can find from walmart. In those situations, the elk will just stare and then keep on eating, until the wind changes, thats when I've been busted. IMO being aware of the wind is way more important.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Well since you're going to be a "plaid" Nazi and Poo-Poo my favorite camo, I'll give you my second choice.
> ...


All I see is a right hand and a left boot. other than than all I see is a bunch of tree's. Nice Tex. I think camo is a waist of money. Having said that, if I am waisting my money it is going to be on ASAT or Predator. It is all about breakup! Those patterns that look like a photo of the actual trees and shrubs look like a blob when you get out a ways. ASAT has it figured out. Waste of money statement, is simply because if you stand still and don't move, in your everyday clothes, the animal will most likely stare at you for a moment and then go back to normal and occasionally keep checking on you. If you move, your busted. If you move in Camo, your busted as well. Yes I use it! Big believer? not really.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > merino wool in ASAT
> ...


first lite merino wool


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> WasatchOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > ... Just my opinion, but if I can see you from 300 yards away on the opposite hillside with my naked eye, chances are so can the deer.
> ...


This brings me to my third favorite camo, "Still" Camo.


----------



## bwood (Jan 5, 2011)

No wonder I can never find any old predator or ASAT anywhere..... Easily my favorites.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwood said:


> No wonder I can never find any old predator or ASAT anywhere..... Easily my favorites.


Oh, you just haven't looked in the right places... 

Here's where I buy all my hunting clothing. Be it camo or otherwise.
http://www.dayonecamouflage.com


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I also love the predator camo I just cant seem to get it to last more then one season.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> I also love the predator camo I just cant seem to get it to last more then one season.


Really? You must be really hard on it. I have had my predator coveralls for about 4 years now. put quite a few days of hunting in them too. i have a shirt from them I bought back in '97 that is still in pretty good shape other than one bad button hole and a sewn up pocket. Maybe its the terrain you hunt. Brushy?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If your using the green cotton pants or the green cotton shirts they loose color in the wash and the pants simply wear out after a season. I have had the deception brown shirt for 3 or 4 seasons and dont have a problem with it. and I have had the fleece jackets last 3 or 4 seasons also without a problem except their heavy. 

You have to remember I'm not the average hiker. I hike year round one or two times a week. The only pants ive been able to keep from wearing out are the sitka pants. The sitka pants camo sucks imho. 

I dont hunt a lot of brush once in a while but not to often.


----------

